# Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!



## Metbier (20. Januar 2011)

*Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Hab den Lappi von einem Bekanten hier, um ihm XP drauf zu spielen.
Und ich wollte bei ihm irgend was im diesem Menü am anfang an schauen, ist alles etwas anders wie am PC beim Lappi.
ganz oben steht "Phoenix TrustedCore(tm) Setup Utility"
Da unter stehen 5 verschiedene Optionen zur auswahl.
Information,Main,Security,Boot und Exit.
Und ich glaube bei Exit hab ich einfach auf Enter gedrückt, weil ich wieder raus wollte, daber hab ich die Option " Exit Saving Changes" wohl gedrückt.
Daunter stehen noch die Optionen Exit Discarding Changes; Load Setup Defaults, Discard Changes und Save Changes. Ich glaube ich hatte bei dem ersten auf Enter gedrückt !?
Naja, jedenfals färt der Lappi jetzt nicht mehr hoch, es erscheint der Intel Bildschirm am anfang, dann kommt für eine Millisekunde ein Bluescreen, und dann färt er wieder runter, und das wiederholt sich immer wieder. ich hatte gerade neu XP drauf gemacht, waren noch nicht mal alle Treiber drauf, aber er hatte vorher wenichtens funktioniert, bis ich Depp dort auf Enter gedrückt hab
Was kann ich jetzt machen, weiss da jemand weiter, oder muss ich ne neue Festplatte kaufen ???
Oder ist es nur ne Einstellungs sache, aber wenn ja welche ???

Ich wäre Super froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
DANKE.......


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Du kommst nicht mal mehr ins BIOS, ist das korrekt? ^^

Vlt. kontaktier mal Acer, wie man das BIOS resetten kann von außen. Ich GLAUB es könnte so gehen: Netzteil ab, Akku raus, den power-Button dann mid 30sek gedrückt halten.


----------



## Metbier (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Hi, doch ins Bios komme ich, das wars den auch. Akku hab ich nicht drinnen, nur über Strom. war ja schon alles auch über Nacht und auch so. Also das bringt nichts mit aus machen!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Also, wenn Du ins BIOS kommst und dort die Defaults mal geladen und dann "save & exit changes" gemacht hast, dann liegt es nicht am BIOS, sondern entweder es is was defekt, oder aber das Notebook kommt mit XP nicht klar, vlt. auch "nur" wegen einer zu alten windows-CD? 

Gibt es denn bei Acer extra Treiber für XP?


----------



## Metbier (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Das XP was ich drauf gemacht hab ist von 2006. Ging ja forher auch befor ich im Bios drauf gedrückt hab. 
ja im netz findet man treiber für xp.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*



> Daunter stehen noch die Optionen Exit Discarding Changes; *Load Setup Defaults*, Discard Changes und *Save Changes*



Probiere doch Herbboys Vorschlag aus:
-> Load Setup Defaults -> Save Changes -> Neustart


----------



## Metbier (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Ne, passiert nichts, immer noch das selbe


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Starte mit F8 (nach Post Screen) die erweiterten Systemstartoptionen und wähle den Punkt "automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehler deaktivieren" aus. Mache dann ein Foto von dem Bluescreen und poste es.

Evtl. lässt sich aus dem Stopfehlercode des Bluescreens noch etwas herauslesen.


----------



## Dan23 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Am besten mal AHCI im BIOS deaktivieren, sieht aus als ob AHCI im BIOS aktiviert ist aber XP das nicht nativ unterstützt und du die passenden Treiber nicht vor der Installation eingebunden hast!


----------



## Metbier (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Starte mit F8 (nach Post Screen) die erweiterten Systemstartoptionen und wähle den Punkt "automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehler deaktivieren" aus. Mache dann ein Foto von dem Bluescreen und poste es.
> 
> Evtl. lässt sich aus dem Stopfehlercode des Bluescreens noch etwas herauslesen.



OK, Foto kommt morgen!


----------



## Metbier (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Am besten mal AHCI im BIOS deaktivieren, sieht aus als ob AHCI im BIOS aktiviert ist aber XP das nicht nativ unterstützt und du die passenden Treiber nicht vor der Installation eingebunden hast!



Hi,kann an gehen was du sagst. Was ist den AHCI ? und wie deaktiviere ich es ?

Gruß Maik


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Dazu musst du im Bios den SATA-Controller von "AHCI" auf "IDE" umstellen.


----------



## Metbier (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

SUPER "Dan23" Das hat wirklich daran gelegen, "AHCI" auf "IDE" umstellt und jetzt färt er wieder hoch. Da wird sich mein Bekanter aber freuen, danke für den Super TIP  und dir auch vielen dank "Simple1970" für deine Hilfe, und dir "Herbboy" danke ich natürlich auch.

Wie ist das jetzt eigendlich, muss das jetzt immer auf IDE bleiben ? weil es ist ja eine Serial-ATA Festplatte drinen. 

Ich hoffe das ich noch alle Treiber zusammen bekomme. Das ding ist ja eigendlich für Vista gemacht, und die Treiber für XP sind Rar für den Lappi.....
Na mal schauen was ich hin bekomme.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Das Laptop hat eine ICH-8M Southbridge. Ob AHCI dort unter XP nachträglich eingestellt werden kann, weiß ich leider nicht. Für die ICH-8R Southbridge gibt es Anleitungen, nach denen du vorgehen kannst. Z.B.: AHCI nachträglich aktivieren (Intel ICH8R, Windows XP) | Media Addicted

Aber auch wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte, ist es kein Beinbruch IDE eingestellt zu lassen. Macht kaum ein Unterschied.


----------



## Metbier (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Ja, soweit funktioniert auch alles ganz gut, bis auf die Sachen im Geräte- Manager die jetzt noch ein gelbes Fragezeichen haben. Ich glaube das ist auch der Grund warum ich nicht ins Internet komme da mit, weil die Treiber fehlen. Ich weis nicht wo ich die noch auftreiben soll. Bei Intel war ich auch schon auf der Seite, und Acer hats ja nur für Vista oder noch für 7.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Hier wirst du bestimmt fündig: Aspire 8920G und Windows XP - Acer-Userforum.de


----------



## Metbier (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Lappi läuft wieder wie neu. Mit Windows XP 
Meine Ex hat die Treiber alle gefunden...lol.....und drauf gespielt....
Danke euch.....!


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8920 färt nicht mehr hoch!*

Prima


----------

